# How to capture video from vip622 to computer at HD quality?



## nychgan (Feb 1, 2005)

I want to record HD content from the VIP622 DVR to my computer at HD quality. The VIP has Component out but as far as I know there is currently no video capture card will do component. So will the other two connections, S-VIDEO and Coax out work for HD? What do I need to do to get high definition video to my computer?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unless you find a video capture card that supports component or HDMI, you're out of luck. Those are the only ways to get HD output from the receiver.


----------



## nychgan (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

If I connect the S-VIDEO out to my video capture card, will I get better than SD quality video from HD channels or the quality will be the same as SD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nychgan said:


> I want to record HD content from the VIP622 DVR to my computer at HD quality. <skip>


RIA amd MPAA give you no right to do that !


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

S-video is SD quality. You can output an HD program on it, but it's converted to SD.
Component or HDMI are the only HD output options.


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

P Smith said:


> RIA amd MPAA give you no right to do that !


Is there copy protection on that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

nychgan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If I connect the S-VIDEO out to my video capture card, will I get better than SD quality video from HD channels or the quality will be the same as SD?


As others have said... S-video will only give you SD quality output. You can get anamorphic widescreen from there, so your transfers will still be widescreen... but it will be no better than 480i/p resolution.

Downconverting an HD channel through the S-video should be comparable to a DVD you would buy... so it will be nice quality, but nothing like the HD resolution you start with.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Currently, the ONLY way I know to capture HD from satellite source it to have an R5000 modded HD satellite receiver. This modification intercepts the HD stream from the satellite BEFORE it is recorded and sends it via USB 2.0 connection to your PC. $ = 1000.


----------



## logicalnoise (Mar 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> RIA amd MPAA give you no right to do that !


I think your being sarcastic but just in case. The RIAA and MPAA DON'T GET TO DECIDE OUR RIGHTS. We have a right to back up any media we purchase. In this instance he is looking to back up his sattelitte feed(something which the 622 already allows us to do just not connected to our PC). The DMCA(digital Mellinium Copyright Act aka. Demented Media Control Act) contends that if intellectual property is protected with DRM it's illegal to circumvent that protection despite us having the right to make personal backups.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sarcastic ? Partially. 
Did you read Dish words on last summit about external USB storage ? What holding their back ?
Content providers !


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

The folks at Blackmagic Design have an interesting capture card that might meet your requirements - though my guess would be that it honors HDCP so it probably won't actually do what you're seeking to accomplish. The website is here:

http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/

and the Videomaker website has a write-up on it here:

http://www.videomaker.com/article/13256/

Good luck,
John


----------



## yeshuawatso (May 24, 2007)

AVJohnnie said:


> The folks at Blackmagic Design have an interesting capture card that might meet your requirements - though my guess would be that it honors HDCP so it probably won't actually do what you're seeking to accomplish. The website is here:
> 
> and the Videomaker website has a write-up on it here:
> 
> ...


This is a start but the HDMI "tuner" does adhere to HDCP (the copyright and encryption). But that doesn't mean that you can't get the BREAK THE LAW and circumvent the system.

Order a Intensity card $255
Order a Component to HDMI converter: $150-300 (Gefen makes one)
Take your Component to the converter then to the HDMI tuner.
Cross your fingers.

Unlike the HDMI cables, Component doesn't send copyright protection with it's signal. So this method should work ok.

But this like someone mentioned earlier is highly illegal. Although it is untraceable, it is unlawful.

Another option might be to buy a Satellite tuner with a smart card option and see if that will work. The signal would be pure data stream at that point but I'm not sure if it will work. I'm new to dish and won't be connected until tomorrow to test it with my MythTV system.

Yesh-


----------



## larsdennert (Oct 29, 2006)

Component sends a copy protection signal via Macrovision. It is often ignored or filtered though.


----------



## opy01 (May 25, 2007)

I remember back in the day when the ATI capture cards were new and I could watch DVDs through the s-video. I could watch them fine but if I tried to record it would screw up the image like if you try to record a DVD to VCR. Is it possible that you could actually watch HD through the Blackmagic card but it just won't record? All I want is to be able to watch my Dish Network HD through my device so I dont have to swith the TV and AMP back and forth all the time. Thats the whole point of making the HTPC right? I want to control one device and thats it!


----------



## robertw477 (May 13, 2007)

Forget all that expensive stuff. Buy the Pinnacle USB HDTV tuner. It comes with software and you can record to the hard drive and convert video as needed. It costs 100.00. You need a decent processor on the pc as it is resource intensive.

Rob


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

robertw477 said:


> Forget all that expensive stuff. Buy the Pinnacle USB HDTV tuner.


HDTV tuners don't accomplish the stated goal of getting HD satellite content on a Pee Cee.


----------



## jburnham (May 20, 2007)

Hava HD will act as a tuner for Windows Media Center Edition and will stream to your PC at 480p and allow recording (with a much better image than 480i). I don't know if copy protection flags are honored, or if it works in the real world, but it sounds like the best of the affordable options.



nychgan said:


> I want to record HD content from the VIP622 DVR to my computer at HD quality. The VIP has Component out but as far as I know there is currently no video capture card will do component. So will the other two connections, S-VIDEO and Coax out work for HD? What do I need to do to get high definition video to my computer?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.nextcomwireless.com/r5000/products.htm


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

pred02 said:


> Is there copy protection on that?


Regretably on some channels the answer is now yes.


----------



## SeaHawk (Jun 12, 2007)

Pardon my interruption of the HD discussion, but can anyone tell me if there is a straight-forward way to download recorded SD content to a PC without having to capture it from the analog outputs?

Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaHawk said:


> Pardon my interruption of the HD discussion, but can anyone tell me if there is a straight-forward way to download recorded SD content to a PC without having to capture it from the analog outputs?


Nothing that we discuss at this forum (nor permit linking to). One of our forum rules.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I got the Phillips DVD burner (with OTA SD digital tuner) from WalMart and use the 622 s-video output to record to DVDs. It is DVD quality anamorphic widescreen and it is better than nothing. Works really great though.

I have a OTA STB with firewire and DVHS for OTA recording of actual HD.

BTW the s-video output of the DVHS to firewire STB allows me to burn DVDs from the DVHS recordings to show my friends.

Rick R


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Rick_R said:


> I got the Phillips DVD burner (with OTA SD digital tuner) from WalMart and use the 622 s-video output to record to DVDs. It is DVD quality anamorphic widescreen and it is better than nothing. Works really great though.
> 
> I have a OTA STB with firewire and DVHS for OTA recording of actual HD.
> 
> ...


What do you set the output on the 622 to get the widescreen without black bars on the sides on HD content? 4:3 480i ???


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

The 622 does an anamorphic squeeze to fit the widescreen HD into the 4x3 s-video. The DVD burner then records this. On playback the DVD is stretched back to its original proportions just like any commercial DVD. On playback the stretch is done in the TV. (Unless you have an upconverting DVD player.)

Is your 622 not squeezing the widescreen or is your TV not stretching the picture back? There is a setting in the 622 to not get the squeeze but I do not remember offhand what it is.

Rick R


----------

